# Beat the Heat at the Reading Expo July 28th



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Just 2 days till the Reading show. Pssst: its airconditioned! That's the number 1 reason to come. Number 2 is Frogs 'n' Things has lots of stock. Expect great deals that might be sold out before Hamburg! Number 3 is I hate a lonely show - come out and say hi!

Here is what I have available:

Sexed/sub adults:
E. Anthonyi Santa Isabels (high-red)
Blue Leg Vents
Regina prob pair
Prob female Patricia
Prob female Matecho

Juvis:
Reticulated auratus
Green/Black auratus
Blue/Black auratus
Azureus
Leucomelas
Colbalt Tincs
Citronella Tincs
Yellow Galacts
Santa Isabels
Vittatus

Bugs:
Jumpy, golden delicious and Turkish melanos
Tropical springs
Bean beetles
Cuturing supplies
Supplements
Etc.

Check out the website for pictures and more details. PM or email to reserve. Looking fwd to the show and see you all there!
Keith


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

so are you doing hamburg also or just the reading show.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

pa.walt said:


> so are you doing hamburg also or just the reading show.


Yes I'll be vending hamburg next week too. Frogs might need to stay on ice though if it's hot out!


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Will see you there tomorrow Keith.
Buddy

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------

